# [.htaccess] Domain-Umleitung



## progafrog (31. März 2010)

Hey,

irgendwie bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin. Ich möchte gerne, dass auf meinem webspace permanent http://www.meinedomain.de angezeigt wird und *nicht* z.B. _xyz.provider.org/wordpress ... oder http://www.meinedomain.de/user/id= ... _
Hat jemand ne idee wie ich so etwas machen könnte? Ich durchblick das momentan irgendwie nicht :/

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand ne Idee für mich hat


----------

